# Man bites dog(and a policeman)



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Man bites dog (and a policeman) 

Police say an officer and his dog were bitten by a man resisting arrest in Kansas City. 
Officer David Magruder tried to arrest the man, suspected of dodging a cab fare, early on Friday morning.

The man began to punch Mr Magruder, who then released police dog "Soty" from the patrol vehicle using a remote control, a local newspaper reported.

Soty bit the man, who then bit back, according to police, nearly taking off the dog's ear. He also bit Mr Magruder.

The fight is said to have finally ended when support officers arrived on the scene and used a Taser stun gun to subdue the suspect.

The dog's ear had to be stitched back on by a vet, but he has lost a small piece, according to the Kansas City Star newspaper, which carried the story.

Mr Magruder also received bite injuries and was treated in hospital.

"I've had people fight my dog before, but not bite him," Mr Magruder told the Kansas City Star.

The suspect has been charged with stealing, resisting arrest and assaulting a police officer.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

To bad the dog did not return the favor and bite his dam face off. :twisted:


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Isn't it a felony to assault a police dog or horse ????????


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

> Ranger2 Posted: Mon 15 Nov, 2004 Post subject: Re: Man bites dog(and a policeman)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

MatchStick @ Mon Nov 15 said:


> > Ranger2 Posted: Mon 15 Nov, 2004 Post subject: Re: Man bites dog(and a policeman)
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> > ...


Its not too often the suspect bites the dog, from what I have seen the dogs generally have their way with the knuckleheads. B: Knowing Massachusetts it is probably a mandatory CWOF, Suspended Sentence or Dismissal for injuring a police dog or horse.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Just my :2c:.. Assaulting a K9 (or Police Horse) in Mass should be the same as A&amp;B PO.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, A&B PO isn't arrestable by statute. You have to attach Disorderly Person in order to make the arrest. Even then, it's still a misdemeanor.

To make that even more of an insult, _interference_ with a firefighter is arrestable & it's a felony. :BM:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm aware of the A&amp;B needing a Disorderly with it. But if the Police K9 has to hunt your ass down, then I would say thats disorderly.... and should be charged A&amp;B PO. Yep, it's disgusting that it's not a Felony in Mass.... That really needs to be changed. The MPA and/or MASSCOP needs to be "Louder" to push legislation for US. :!:


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Jeesh, even in VT it's arrestable to assault an LEO. We have a mis. &amp; felony charge. Wow, and I thought VT was more in the stone age! But then again, MA has some better laws than we do.....


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

VTCOP @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> Jeesh, even in VT it's arrestable to assault an LEO. We have a mis. & felony charge. Wow, and I thought VT was more in the stone age! But then again, MA has some better laws than we do.....


Its the Peoples Republic of Massachusetts, the most liberal place on the planet, what do you expect? The worst part about it is nobody has changed the law to the way it should be that A&B on a PO should be arrestable by statute. :roll: Atleast the politicians look out for the dogs and horses.


----------

